# German? coke bottle value



## mayhem69 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi, i have a 1 liter coke bottle that i think has German writing on it.  It states Pfand-Wert-Flasche on top and koffeinhaltige limonade under the coca cola signia midway.  Also states schutzmarke under coca cola sig. midway.
 There is no #'s on bottom of bottle, but on side of bottle on bottom #'s are D03-81 PLM-3, direct opposite side 1L? 103.5
 It has a neat cap with German swimmer under cap in color, Klaus Steinbach, 1972 olmpic swimmer.

 I also have another small coke bottle , looks to be around 10oz., states Memphis, Tenn. and #'s 66 04 on side.

 What are the values of both?
 If anyone on this forum wants them let me know!


----------

